# Est ce un G4 ou G5??



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
un ami vient de me donner un mac mais comme je ne connais pas encore très bien ce type de machine car novice encore (je viens de lacher windows pour mac OS; je récupère tous les mac que je peux même ancien )
J'ai pris des photos et il manque quelques pièces.
Puis-je le retaper? est ce nécessaire cela coute-il beaucoup d'argent ou dois je le jeter?

Merci 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2011)

C'est un G5...


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

ok merci mais peux tu me donner plus de renseignements? 
as tu vu l'alim? il n'appartient pas a cette machine car la prise de l'alim n'est pas au centre comme la coque exterieur.
A droite des prises USB il manque une pièce? au niveaui de pile qui manque elle aussi...


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Ton iMac G5 est un 17" (1.6Ghz ou 1.8Ghz) et l'alimentation est faite pour un 20" G5.



Regarde sous le pied en alu de l'iMac pour avoir la configuration complète, et écris là ici.


----------



## Onmac (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Au premier coup d'oeil, il ne manque rien (RAM,DD, Alim...)
Démarre le.
Si tu accède au bureau, donne nous des infos dessus.
Je pense que tu as un G5 1.2GHz DD 250GO. 
Es ce un iMac G5 avec ou sans iSight ? (petite caméra frontal)
Tu as toutes les infos du mac sous le pied. (Sur une bande blanche)


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Au premier coup d'oeil, il ne manque rien (RAM,DD, Alim...)
> Démarre le.
> ...


Un G5 1.2Ghz ? Un HD 250GB ? Plutôt 80GB


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

imac G5 17/1.8/256/80/56k/100

il n'y a pas de camera frontale

En ce qui concerne l'alimentation, est ce grave de le faire tourner avec sinon puis je etre barbare et faire un trou dans la coque ou faire un echange avec une ame charitable?? qui sait...lol

et pour la piece au niveau de la pile est le wifi?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> imac G5 17/1.8/256/80/56k/100
> 
> il n'y a pas de camera frontale
> 
> ...


Tu peux la brancher pour voir si l'iMac fonctionne, mais les tensions electriques sont légèrement plus elevées sur l'alim du 20"

Essaye avec l'alim du 20" cette fois, mais trouve une alim de 17" pour la prochaine fois.

NB j'ai une carte Wifi à vendre (pour cet iMac, si il fonctionne )

Si il ne fonctionne je veux bien le récuperer.


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

quand je branche l'alim au mac puis electriquement le bouton frontal s'allume mais il faut que je format le DD avec un DVD de Panther/Tigeru le snow leopard que j'ai eu avec mon macbook? J'ai cru voir qu'il existe différentes couleurs de DVD
Gris
Noir
Dois je me procurer le noir ou le gris?
mais j'ai un HDD de windows 7 que je peux formater. si je le branche à l'imac,est ce qu'il va reconnaitre le DD ou l'ecran reste noir? dois appuyer sur C ou quelque chose comme ça??


----------



## christophe2312 (8 Janvier 2011)

dvd noir universel
ou gris de la machine
hdd de window 7 , non que sur intel et la tu a un ppc
formate le dd ,oui mais avec les futurs dvd noir ou gris de la machine
Un trou dans la coque c est dommage , si c est pour le refaire fonctionner autan prendre la bonne alim

Demande a l ami généreux si il n avait pas les dvd de l imac, et ou il en était de la remise en marche


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

pour le DD je dois le formater via le mac en ce qui concerne le dvd j'ai une version du coté obscure de la force car je ne veux de penser pour rien même si cela est pas bien je le sais! :rose:
la bonne alim coute hyper chère!! neuve 130 150 euros!!!
d'occase je suis sur le bon coin en même temps et je ne suis pas sur qu'il fonctionne

Par contre la pile sert elle a quelque chose dois je en acheter une aussi?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> pour le DD je dois le formater via le mac en ce qui concerne le dvd j'ai une version du coté obscure de la force car je ne veux de penser pour rien même si cela est pas bien je le sais! :rose:
> la bonne alim coute hyper chère!! neuve 130 150 euros!!!
> d'occase je suis sur le bon coin en même temps et je ne suis pas sur qu'il fonctionne
> 
> Par contre la pile sert elle a quelque chose dois je en acheter une aussi?


Si tu as gravé un DVD Mac cela ne fonctionnera pas. Car ce sera sûrement un .ISO

Ne regarde pas sur Bricomac et cie

plutôt sur eBay, mais si avais posté 1 semaine avant j'avais une alim d'imac G5 17" et 20"


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> NB j'ai une carte Wifi à vendre (pour cet iMac, si il fonctionne )
> 
> Si il ne fonctionne je veux bien le récuperer.





iMacounet a dit:


> Ne regarde pas sur Bricomac et cie
> 
> plutôt sur eBay, mais si avais posté 1 semaine avant j'avais une alim d'imac G5 17" et 20"


Les puces, c'est à Clignancourt !...


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

pour quoi cela ne fonctionnerai pas ?
il faut obligatoirement un original sur mac c'est pas comme sur windows?
mais je suppose que tu n'en a plus ?? d'alim? et sinon le prix d'une alim d'occase

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h27 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Les puces, c'est à Clignancourt !...




tu ne m'aide pas vraiment toi mais bonne remarque hihi


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> pour quoi cela ne fonctionnerai pas ?
> il faut obligatoirement un original sur mac c'est pas comme sur windows?
> mais je suppose que tu n'en a plus ?? d'alim? et sinon le prix d'une alim d'occase
> 
> ...


Format de ficher sous OS X > .Dmg et pas .Iso 

J'ai plus rien, mais une alim ça vaut dans les 50/60

oui un original (DVD noir) ou une copie faite sur un autre Mac, mais attention, compatible PowerPC.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------

Peux tu faire une photo des condensateurs qui se trouvent près de l'alimentation ?

Un me paraît enfoncé ? Ou c'est la photo ? Tu peux regarder sur l'iMac ?


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

ou est le condensateur??


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Je me suis permis d'enregistrer la photo sur mon ordinateur.

J'ai zoomé, et c'est juste un effet de la photo. 

Quand tu as allumé l'iMac, c'est un petit bonhomme bleu qui est apparu avec un "?"


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

non car mon DD est toujours avec un windows 7 l'ecran reste noir ?? pourquoi est ce du au HDD


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> non car mon DD est toujours avec un windows 7 l'ecran reste noir ?? pourquoi est ce du au HDD


Ta carte mère a déja ete reparée.

Si l'écran reste noir c'est pas normal . As tu un son au démarrage ? La lumière blanche reste fixe ?


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

pas de son et le bon reste fixe 
comment vois tu que il a été retouché?

je viens de regarder du cote de ebay mais il n'y a rien sauf un certain benjamin qui vend l'alim 130 euros d'occasion je viens de lui envoyer un sms pour peut etre faire un echange


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> pas de son et le bon reste fixe
> comment vois tu que il a été retouché?
> 
> je viens de regarder du cote de ebay mais il n'y a rien sauf un certain benjamin qui vend l'alim 130 euros d'occasion je viens de lui envoyer un sms pour peut etre faire un echange


si il ya pas de son, et l'écran reste noir c'est pas bon signe:rateau:

les condensateurs ne sont pas tous de la même couleur 

la lumière blanc s'eteint au bout d'un moment ou pas ?


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

non la lumiere ne s'eteint pas enfin je crois? il faut que je teste demain 
dois je formater mon HDD ou même si windows est installé le mac pourra reecrire dessus?

Au fait j'ai un PPC G3 bleu marine est ce le même probleme avec l'iso car des que je met le cd panther noir je redemarre et reste appuyé sur c j'ai un message kernel ou il me dis de redemarrer rien a faire le firmware est le 4.1.9 et je suis en 9.2.2

merci


----------



## iMacounet (8 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> non la lumiere ne s'eteint pas enfin je crois? il faut que je teste demain
> dois je formater mon HDD ou même si windows est installé le mac pourra reecrire dessus?
> 
> Au fait j'ai un PPC G3 bleu marine est ce le même probleme avec l'iso car des que je met le cd panther noir je redemarre et reste appuyé sur c j'ai un message kernel ou il me dis de redemarrer rien a faire le firmware est le 4.1.9 et je suis en 9.2.2
> ...


Si elle s'eteint pas, ton iMac a un problème, il faut trouver la source. 

Les ventilateurs se mettent ils à fond dès le démarrage ? L'écran reste il noir ? ton ami t'as rien dit à propos de cet iMac ?

Ton CD c'est un original ? C'est bien le FW 4.1.9 ?

Oui, il faudra simplement formater le disque en HFS (Mac OS Journalisé) avant l'installation.


----------



## Dafou91 (8 Janvier 2011)

oui le fw est 4.1.9
et non il est pas original les seuls originaux sont le l'os 9 avec le G3 et Snow leo avec mon macbook
pourtant lorsque j'appuie sur C j'ai bien la pomme et le dong sur le G3

et pour le G5 est ce réparable pour pas cher

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Si elle s'eteint pas, ton iMac a un problème, il faut trouver la source.
> 
> Les ventilateurs se mettent ils à fond dès le démarrage ? L'écran reste il noir ? ton ami t'as rien dit à propos de cet iMac ?
> 
> ...



non les ventilateurs ne tournent même pas

ah oui en ce qui conerne l'imac G5 quand il me l'a donné il n'y avait pas de barrette de memoire pas de disque dur je sais pas si ca peut faire quelque chose


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

2 options: 
- alim HS
- vidéo HS

Lorsque tu le mets sous tension, combien de diodes s'allument sur la carte mère ?

- Je parie ma chemise que tu en auras 2 (et rien que 2), donc carte mère HS, il ne démarrera plus. (la vidéo est out)

- Si tu en as une (et seulement une), ça peut être l'alim (bonne nouvelle pour toi, suffit d'en trouver une et ça peut repartir)


----------



## Dafou91 (9 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> 2 options:
> - alim HS
> - vidéo HS
> 
> ...



l'alim elle fonctionne enfin je crois:mouais:
exacte il n'y a que les 2 de gauches le numéro 1 et 2 mais au lieu de la chemise parie plutot un mac!!! lol

donc c'est foutu?!... Première funérailles de l'année

impossible de faire quoi que ce soit pour le sauver?


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

Dafou91 a dit:


> impossible de faire quoi que ce soit pour le sauver?



option courte:

non. 

:hein:


----------



## Dafou91 (9 Janvier 2011)

tant pis


----------



## Pamoi (9 Janvier 2011)

3 options:
- le garder en décoration, pour faire envie aux amis qui ont un PC
- le vendre HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères
- le donner à iMacounet (qui le revendra HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères, mais il faudra lui payer les frais de port et lui dire merci ...  )


----------



## iMacounet (9 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> 3 options:
> - le garder en décoration, pour faire envie aux amis qui ont un PC
> - le vendre HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères
> - le donner à iMacounet (qui le revendra HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères, mais il faudra lui payer les frais de port et lui dire merci ...  )


chuuuut fallait pas le dire 

non, non, je vais tenter de le réparer, en faisant des tests plus poussés 

enfin si dafou91 est d'accord pour me le donner


----------



## Dafou91 (10 Janvier 2011)

mais vous êtes fous vous autres??? non je vais voir avec un ami mactien sorry


----------



## Pamoi (10 Janvier 2011)

Il habite à Lourdes ??? ...


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> 3 options:
> - le garder en décoration, pour faire envie aux amis qui ont un PC
> - le vendre HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères
> - le donner à iMacounet (qui le revendra HS sur un site d'annonces ou d'enchères, mais il faudra lui payer les frais de port et lui dire merci ...  )



+ 1 
il m a fait le même coup pour les frais de ports ( il a peut etre des oursins dans les mains)


----------

